# Jupiter and Venus need a home (non-Goldens)



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Jupiter (black) and Venus (brown). They are two survivers of a litter of four puppies with parvo. The vet says they are very lucky to be alive. They are about 16-18 weeks old, Jupiter weighs about 12-14lbs while Venus weighs 10-12lbs. Both are up to date on vaccinations, are hearworm negative and on prevention. When grown they will be medium size dogs. Both are fine with dogs but will need training around cats they don't attack they just bark at them. They are fine with children. Feel you are interested in either of them please request their adoption application, their adoption fee is $85 and that will cover the spaying.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel

Venus and Jupiter are SO ADORABLE!!
*Are they at the shelter?
Can you include their Petfinder link here or link to the shelter they are at?*

Praying they find a loving home!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I love their names!! They are super cute - I hope they find homes soon!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just too cute. I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Are they at the shelter? No luckly I am fostering them they are here in my kennels.
> Can you include their Petfinder link here or link to the shelter they are at? Here is the humane society I joined http://moratochumanesociety.weebly.com/index.html they help me out but I am the one that desides where and to who they go. *


 

Thank you guys they are sweet hearts!! They came from a lady that lived out in the country. She means well and was trying to catch the mom to get spayed but she never could. She was able to catch 4 of her puppies but 2 of them (1 male black and 1 female brown) didn't make it because they came down with parvo. I had to put them down a day apart. The black male passed away on Thursday and the brown female on Friday so I desided to name this two after their deceased siblings. Jupiter got her name because in the Germanic Mythology the God Thor is associated to the planet and since Thursday is rendered as Thor's day well you see the connection there. In astrology Friday is connected to Venus.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You rock... they're precious and look like they'll have pretty feathered coats.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You rock...


You too!!!! 

I don't know what mix they are, they can be anything. Our in the country there is a lot to chose from lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel

Good job, Raquel. That is so good of you to help these babies out!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

So I have someone interested in Venus and I am just awaiting to receive the adoption application. No calls for Jupiter yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Venus and JupiTer*

Keep us posted on Venus and if she gets adopted and there MUST BE SOMEONE out there who can love JUPITER!!

*JUST LOOK AT CUTE LITTLE JUPITER!!*


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Well both of the girls are still up for adoption. No hits so far.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

They are both gorgeous and their names are awesome. They'll grow to be beautiful and powerful dogs with those names 
I'm sure they'll find new homes very soon.
Jupiter reminds me of the Tori Amos song, "Hey Jupiter", so I hope he finds "a friend to run to"  Come to think about it, there's also a Tori Amos album called "To Venus and back". Funny.
The best of luck to both of them and thank you for helping them find a home.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you! I really do hope to get them the best homes ever. Here are up date pictures of the girls.


----------

